# How Does This *$#!!&## Coupling Work?



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Ever since we bought this trailer I have had an ongoing battle with the hitch coupling on the trailer. Actually, I'm not sure what the coupling is called. Let me describe it. It is the part furthest forward on the trailer, designed to couple with the hitch ball.

Question #1: What is this thing actually called?

The locking mechanism doesn't seem to work smoothly. It is forever getting stuck either in the locked or unlocked position. Right now I can't tow until I figure out how to get the blasted thing untuck and locked down. I have hooked and unhooked the trailer from the ball yet it persists on staying in the back(?) position. When I drop the trailer onto the ball it acts like it is locked but I haven't snapped it down.

Question #2: How does this thing actually work?

There must be some sort of ongoing maintenance I can perform on this. Do I grease it? Oil it? Scratch it behind it's ears?

Question #3: How do I maintain this?

Reverie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Does the coupler lock move freely when not attached to the ball. If not, it may need some serious lubrication. If it is only difficult to operate when connected to the TV, there may be to much tension on the lock. If you can't get the latch to lock, lower the tongue completely, then get in the TV, and pull forward slightly to remove any slack in the system. Then try to latch it again. If it sticks while unhooking, try unlatching after raising the tongue jack completely off the ground. This hopefully should do the trick.

Tim


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree with everything that Tim stated. I also had problems, but not to the extent you seem to be having. Dropping the coupler on the ball and pulling forward just enough to take up the slack works for me. then just lift up on the latch, slide it forward and make sure it locks into position. Don't forget to pin it. Mine did not come with a pin and I had to pick one up.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have actually tried pulling forward and backward and it hasn't helped. The latch is stuck in the up and back position.

Reverie


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

You want to make sure that you only pull forward. The ball needs to be in the front part of the coupler so that the lever can slide a cuped plate forward and under the ball. This is what helps lock the coupler to the ball.

I would try what Tim sugested and see if the latch slides back and forth without being on the ball. This way you can look up into the coupler and see if something is blocking the movement or if something is broken.

If it is hard to move, you can try to grease it. Walmart sells hitch ball grease. I am sure others do also. Give that a try.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like it is stuck in the back position. If you look underneath the hitch coupler, there should be a threaded rod with a bolt on it. It is used to adjust the coupler lock back and forth if the yoke doesn't engage the ball correctly. Try tapping on that fitting underneath lightly with a hammer to knock it loose. If it doesn't go, something may be bent in there not allowing it to snap closed. If it does come loose, lube it up, mine moves very smoothly and so should yours. In the case it's bent, it will need to be taken apart and straightened out or replaced.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Is it possible to have damaged that mechanism? Ya know, like dropping the trailer on the ball with it all the way forward and locked? Seems to me you could bend it and cause trouble by doing this. It may need more than a lube job.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I'd spray the bejeezus out of it with WD40 and give it a whack or two with a block of wood. 'Course, this is how I approach almost every problem, from hitches to jigsaw puzzles, to computer software glitches. ;-)

Kevin P.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I'd spray the bejeezus out of it with WD40 and give it a whack or two with a block of wood. 'Course, this is how I approach almost every problem, from hitches to jigsaw puzzles, to computer software glitches. ;-)


LOL! Have you tried Windex and duct tape?









Agree with Camping479. Sounds like the tension on the ball may be to tight. That would seem to definitly be the case if the handle moves up and down easily when unhooked. Sometimes the tension nut is a little hard to get to and is easiest to adjust with a socket. A damaged hitch is certainly possible, but I would think unlikely -- those hitches are pretty strong. Back the tension adjustment off a little and see if that doesn't do the trick.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I've had this problem as well. When I got the trailer home I wasn't sure I'd get it loose. Even the first few times I pulled it had the same problem. Each time, Iguess I had a different solution because the conditions were slightly different. On one trip I used the wood block solution and tapped with a hammer to 'loosen' the lock (it was all the way back and wouldn't come forward). It loosened the lock and then when I raised and lowered the coupler back onto the ball, it worked. Lately everything is working fine. I suspect insufficient lube was the issue because I LIBERALLY applied white hitch grease to the whole thing (under) and it eased up. Now it is working fine.

Not sure that helps Reverie but if you try the lube and it doesn't work, try a gentle application of force with the block to loosen the thing.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Kevin,

You had me rolling with your response. That is how I go about things and more often then not I break something. My DW always likes to remind me of that.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm headed to the house in a few minutes. I plan on doing a quick "Light-of-Day" examination of the hitch coupling. Last night it was just too dark too see very well. After the examination, if I don't see anything obvious, I'm going to drown the mechanism in a diet of WD-40 followed by a couple of good squirts of white lithium grease. After that I will brain that sucker with my favorite hammer. I call it the pursuader.

Reverie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you have a couple of pics you can post. Maybe with everyone looking at it can solve the problem.









I have had the same issue and all I need to do is remove the tension by pulling forward or reverse just a bit. I have also left my truck in neutral to relieve the tension. I am assuming your are on level ground not on an incline??

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If it's stuck, it could be bent.

Most hooking up problems are because the ball is not all the way forward in the coupler. It has to be nearly perfect for the lever to drop down into the locked position.

Maybe the dealer bent something around....never know.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Get a good picture of you banging on it with a hammer!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Technically speaking, the thing that mounts down on the ball hitch of your truck is called a giddy-yup, I think.

I heard a guy talking about having a hitch in his giddy-yup.

Use a bigger hammer. Then make sure you prime and paint the spots on the tongue, or rust will set in.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Here are a couple of picture of the hitch coupler. I have never seen an arrangement quite like this. It doesn't sound similar to what everyone else has described. I know I have never seen anything quite like it.

















As I threatened earlier, I drowned that sucker in WD-40 and whapped it up'side the head with a hammer and it broke loose and is working. I lubed it with white lithium grease. It does not work smoothly but it does work.

I have never seen anything quite like this. I'll try to describe it. Notice the lever in the left picture. Inside the lever is a piece of metal, hinged at the lever end that has a metal wedge (visible in the picture on the right) attached solidly at the other end. There is a light spring pushing the inner piece of metal from the lever. Apparently I am supposed to drop the coupler on the ball, slide the lever forward to jamb the wedge under the ball, then snap the lever down.

This is one crude design. It sticks in place a lot or doesn't want to let go. Has anyone seen anything quite like this? I looked at the other trailers in the holding yard and they don't seem to have this same arrangement.

Reverie


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, now that's different. You're right, the latch on my 2004 is nothing like that. I'm sure you'll figure out where it's binding though after looking at it for awhile. You may need to do a little filing and wire brushing to get that sucker to cooperate. A good tool for this is a Dremmel. You can use little grinding stones, wires brushes, and it's great for those tight spaces. By the look of it you've got some rust to deal with! Good Luck!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The coupler on my 2005 is very much like what you have. As I said, I've had some trouble with it but I've bathed it in grease and it has been pretty good since then.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

On first glance, it appears to be identicle to the coupler on my '04. I will take a closer look today, if I get a chance.

Tim


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Food for thought... When I purchased my Pop-Up, I was having the same exact problem. On a scheduled maintenance appointment-I raised the question only to find out that the trailer called for a 2 5/16 inch ball and they had mounted a 2 ball. Hence the binding...

Something worth looking into.

Jose


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

A pop-up needing a 2 5/16" ball?!?!? That one would have supprised me also. Our old Jayco pop-up uses a 2" ball. Having a 2" ball in a 2 5/16" coupler sure would knock things around a bit. Definetly something to chew on...


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Looks identical to my '03 as well.

IMHO it just looks like it needs some TLC and a good grease job!! (don't we all??)

Scott


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Get a good picture of you banging on it with a hammer!
> [snapback]18129[/snapback]​


Mine had been working fine until I took it in for service. The dealer moves their trailers with a tractor that has a hydrulic lift. When they moved mine they came up with the hydrulic lift so fast (and they were not using the right size ball) that it bent a plate up so the lock would not ingage on the hitch ball. 
The plate is under and to the back of the hitch and is welded in place. The locking "jaw" rotates really close (I mean REALLY close) to this plate when you try to ingage the lock. If yours is bent up, you will see the lock jaw hit that plate. They had to heat it and bend it back out. If yours did work and now it doesn't that plate may be bent. hope you just need some adjusting.

steve, rena, kids
04 rs26


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

slivengo said:


> BigBadBrain said:
> 
> 
> > Get a good picture of you banging on it with a hammer!
> ...


sorry I did not see your picture before. Right picture, You see the plate under coulper that has a radious, see how close it is to your wedge. That is the plate that was bent on mine. That is the same hitch that is on my unit. It doen't take alot to bend it up.


----------

